# Ultegra SL Shifting Problem. Are STIs Serviceable?



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

I have a 2008 Scott Addict R4 and it won't change up (down the cassette) easily. It takes about 3 presses of the right hand lever for it to change gear and then instead of the one gear it will change 3 gears in one go. It changes down (up the cassette) fine. It's not the derailleur or the cable as I've used them from another bike. Is this something that can be fixed or will I have to buy a new shifter? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

It does sound like you have some sort of cabling problem. Bringing the cables over from another, working bike doesn't ensure that they will be working properly on the second bike.

If it's jumping 3 gears at a time after pressing the shifter 3 times, most likely too much cable friction.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

I gotta agree with DaveT, sounds like a cable problem too me. Cables are relatively cheap, try new inner and outer first and have a good mechanic fit and adjust for you.

Never reuse a inner after its been removed, even back on the same bike


----------



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks, guys. I've had all the cables on the bike replaced with new along with a new rear hanger as the one on the bike was slightly bent. It changes gear perfectly now. The rear mech inner cage is cracked so I'll ether replace that or get a new 6700 rear mech.


----------

